# Thoughts On "Griddle Grill?"



## McLoven1t562 (Feb 19, 2018)

I hope this is the right spot for something like this.

I am the "Grill Master" for my LA Chargers Booster Club, we tailgate every game and have several events throughout the year. I typically use my Weber and Barrel Charcoal grills for cooking, but the barrel is so heavy and not made for portability and the 22 in Weber isn't big enough for certain events.

Saw this griddle top grill and I feel like for the $299 listed at my local Lowes (open to other brands/stores too if you know better ones) as a great tailgating/event grill instead of continuing with my current charcoal setups.

Really just looking for opinions and advice. Has anyone used this type of grill before? I feel like it'll still cook all the meats like chicken, steak, burgers, hot dogs and stuff like that well. While also being able to even cook breakfast like eggs and pancakes.

I just want to be sure it gives you all teh same great crust and taste that a traditional bbq does.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Rhino...r-Liquid-Propane-Gas-Griddle-Grill/1000364859


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 19, 2018)

I can't tell what brand that is . I have a 28" Blackstone . I love it . I have only cooked burgers , cheese steaks and breakfast items on it . I'm sure hot dogs and sausage would come out great . just never did those . You can buy a grill set up for the blackstone about another 60 bucks . Price wise ,, I just saw the 36" Blackstone on clearence at Walmart for 185.00 .


----------



## AllAces (Feb 19, 2018)

In restaurant kitchens this is called a flat top. You want as heavy a grilling surface as you can afford, and that meets your portability needs. A light weight surface will likely warp under continuous use.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't know that griddle but it looks fairly nice. I have the Camp Chef Fla Top 600 and it's a great griddle. I wish the top was a little thicker but you have to spend big bucks to get a better grill. One of the features of the 600 that I like is the top is removable, so you can use it as a normal gas grill, or take the top inside for winter storage.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Feb 19, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I can't tell what brand that is . I have a 28" Blackstone . I love it . I have only cooked burgers , cheese steaks and breakfast items on it . I'm sure hot dogs and sausage would come out great . just never did those . You can buy a grill set up for the blackstone about another 60 bucks . Price wise ,, I just saw the 36" Blackstone on clearence at Walmart for 185.00 .



It's a Blue Rhino, the company who makes Propane Tanks



AllAces said:


> In restaurant kitchens this is called a flat top. You want as heavy a grilling surface as you can afford, and that meets your portability needs. A light weight surface will likely warp under continuous use.



Very good point, they have them at the store. So I think I'll make sure to hit that section of Lowes so I can see it for myself. The videos showing how to open/close transport do show 2 grown men carrying it, so I'd assume it's pretty heavy duty. But doesn't always mean the key things (like actual cooking surface) are the heavy/durable parts lol


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Feb 19, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> I don't know that griddle but it looks fairly nice. I have the Camp Chef Fla Top 600 and it's a great griddle. I wish the top was a little thicker but you have to spend big bucks to get a better grill. One of the features of the 600 that I like is the top is removable, so you can use it as a normal gas grill, or take the top inside for winter storage.


oh yea, that's a great looking one. It didn't show the surface underneath on the Lowes site for this one, but that'd be a huge plus to be able to still grill over cast iron bars if you don't want to use the griddle surface.  $349 doesn't sound bad at all either.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 19, 2018)

I would look for the 36" Blackstone at a Walmart clearance price.  Use the "brickseek" inventory tool and see if it's marked down near you.  I see 2 for $123 near me.  Also they often use more than one SKU for different purchases so if these are not in stock, try walmart.com to see if there is another SKU (the SKU is the model number in the URL of the web page, not on the actual item page like you think it would be).

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=39891191


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Feb 19, 2018)

dward51 said:


> I would look for the 36" Blackstone at a Walmart clearance price.  Use the "brickseek" inventory tool and see if it's marked down near you.  I see 2 for $123 near me.  Also they often use more than one SKU for different purchases so if these are not in stock, try walmart.com to see if there is another SKU (the SKU is the model number in the URL of the web page, not on the actual item page like you think it would be).
> 
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=39891191


Thanks for that, looks like I can pick it up locally for $249, so that's still 50 bucks cheaper then the Lowes one. Has more reviews and still a 5 star product too. So that's always nice lol


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 20, 2018)

All I can tell you is the one at the Santa Clarita Sam's Club has my drool on it...
Beautiful piece of equipment!

Go Chargers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2018)

I have this Camp Chef, the griddle is very heavy duty & is removable for just regular grilling on grates that are under the flat top.
https://www.campchef.com/flat-top-grills-new/flat-top-grill.html
Had it for several years & it's still going strong.
Al


----------



## Stefanwalter (Sep 17, 2022)

I own one; it has a great griddle that can be removed for conventional cooking on grates under the flat top grill.


It has been with me for a while and is still going strong.
I recommend visiting these websites to learn more about this griddle if you want to.








						The Best Flat Top Grills - Our Recommendation For 2022 (How To Chose Right One For You
					

Flat top gas grills are perfect for cooking literally anything! Steaks, pancakes, vegetables, lamb, shrimps, fishes, chops, and what not!




					besttopflatgrillhub.com


----------

